# 2016 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I just unloaded 22,348 pts. Hope they went through! Pun intended.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Californiadecks said:


> I just unloaded 22,348 pts. Hope they went through! Pun intended.


Hope just had a very nice jump in points.

Rewards Points: 61,676


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

1694 Sent


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Now we are moving!

Rewards Points: 63,370


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

just sent 2026 points....


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

At this rate y'all may take the lead back from the DIYers soon!

Rewards Points: 65,396


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DIYers are still in the lead tonight, but the Contractors are starting to close the gap.

ContractorTalk: 65,396
PaintTalk: 12,778
DIYChatroom: 81,964


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok, let’s go fellas! I’ll do my part.
> 
> Barri, you can’t cut with a Kapex in a finished house! This should be good for 10,000 points.
> 
> ...



:laughing:You're killin' me Smalls! :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Only 1300 donated this time. Back to zero.
Got my work cut out til Christmas donation. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Woooohoo!

Rewards Points: 70,122


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok, let’s go fellas! I’ll do my part.
> 
> Barri, you can’t cut with a Kapex in a finished house! This should be good for 10,000 points.
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to say anything, but I'm a little disappointed I didn't get a spot on the team. I think I'm good enough to even be a starter. Just say'in.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Mesh tape is a superior product. 



:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but I'm a little disappointed I didn't get a spot on the team. I think I'm good enough to even be a starter. Just say'in.


Remember this is a distance race – not a sprint. I had to hold back some team members for the push in October. 

When we hit the last few days, I’ll start a thread “Texas Sucks”. Jaws should be good for 20,000 points on that one alone!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Okay, this is where we are at, going into the holiday weekend.

As of right now, DIYChatroom is still in the lead.

ContractorTalk: 70,642
PaintTalk: 13,654
DIYChatroom: 82,612

I will update this again next week.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

WOW! This just got a bit more interesting.

The members of ElectricianTalk.com decided to join in on making a difference for the kids. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/2016-drive-marine-toys-tots-173426/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy batsoup! Batman!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

1080 here
614 from DIY


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket said:


> WOW! This just got a bit more interesting.
> 
> The members of ElectricianTalk.com decided to join in on making a difference for the kids. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/2016-drive-marine-toys-tots-173426/


See what you started Robie


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

All In!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It's strange. You can sit here at your PC every night and gain enough points to help out some poor bastard worse off than me ! 
This Is a Great Country !!!! :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I just threw 3400 that way. Hopefully Mike and I can find a reason to start arguing again. That usually isn't hard to do though.:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Awe jeez, I was hoping to get a hat or something. I suppose happy rug rats will have to do. :^ )

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

VinylHanger said:


> Awe jeez, I was hoping to get a hat or something. I suppose happy rug rats will have to do. :^ )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Remind me to do some swag giveaways again soon.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Current Point Totals

DIYChatroom: 87,460
ContractorTalk: 83,520
PaintTalk: 17,030
ElectricianTalk: 11,302


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Cricket,

Do some swag giveaways soon!

Just doing what you asked.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you sure we don't get points from the app? I have points and post almost exclusively from the app


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

SectorSecurity said:


> Are you sure we don't get points from the app? I have points and post almost exclusively from the app


No points from the apps but when we first started the rewards program, everyone was issued some points.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Current Point Totals
> 
> DIYChatroom: 87,460
> ContractorTalk: 83,520
> ...


Why no point system at Drywall Talk ?

Why no give away tool thingys at drywall talk?

And .....We could use a hard hat thread too!!! 

Why do drywallers always have to be the bottom of the barrel sorry arse nobodies?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> Why no point system at Drywall Talk ?
> 
> Why no give away tool thingys at drywall talk?
> 
> ...


When they started the rewards program they (the old owners) chose 4 sites to do it with. Drywallers are certainly welcome to use the rewards program for their participation on this site, but it won't likely be added to more sites.

Also, if you need more forum sections on drywalltalk.com you should make the suggestion on that site.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Back on topic now...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Why no point system at Drywall Talk ?
> 
> Why no give away tool thingys at drywall talk?
> 
> ...


Ummm, because its filled with drywallers:whistling


:laughing: I jest, I jest.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Current Point Totals
> 
> DIYChatroom: 87,460
> ContractorTalk: 83,520
> ...


Well we closed that gap quickly... eat it amateurs:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Aren't drywallers above painters in the food chain? Not exactly the bottom.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Aren't drywallers above painters in the food chain? Not exactly the bottom.


Good point. Bottom has to go to the chit suckers. A good drywall guy is worth a lot. Like a good painter is. Everyone has their place and if they're good they're worth a lot, I just like to give drwallers ****.:whistling. They can usually take it and dish it out!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Current Point Totals

ContractorTalk: 87,870
DIYChatroom: 87,460
ElectricianTalk: 20,220
PaintTalk: 17,030


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Current Point Totals
> 
> ContractorTalk: 87,870
> DIYChatroom: 87,460
> ...


Haha suckers!


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

Posting as Hope so I don't have to keep going back to the 1st page to check points.

- Cricket


----------



## fencevictoriabc (Sep 3, 2016)

I donate every year. Great charity.


----------



## fencevictoriabc (Sep 3, 2016)

How do i get reward points anyways.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

fencevictoriabc said:


> How do i get reward points anyways.


Each post gets you more points.:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

fencevictoriabc said:


> How do i get reward points anyways.


We answered that here. :thumbsup:



Cricket said:


> *Frequently Asked Questions:*
> 
> *What is Toys For Tots*
> "Toys for Tots is a program run by the United States Marine Corps Reserve which distributes toys to children whose parents cannot afford to buy them gifts for Christmas. The program was founded in 1947 by reservist Major Bill Hendricks."
> ...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Current Point Totals

ContractorTalk: 89,234
DIYChatroom: 87,462
ElectricianTalk: 25,998
PaintTalk: 17,032


----------



## fencevictoriabc (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey Frank thank you for replying, but how come you only have 40 and I have 36. You have 747 posts and I have 15? 

__________
Kyle 
fence repair victoria


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Frank donated his points....


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

fencevictoriabc said:


> Hey Frank thank you for replying, but how come you only have 40 and I have 36. You have 747 posts and I have 15?


I just donated what I had the other day. I give all my points to Hope. I'll give what new points I've earned by final donation day. 


When is the final Donation day?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Frank Castle said:


> I just donated what I had the other day. I give all my points to Hope. I'll give what new points I've earned by final donation day.
> 
> 
> When is the final Donation day?


Don't know yet. My contact is out of town right now.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Current Point Totals

ContractorTalk: 89,234
DIYChatroom: 87,462
ElectricianTalk: 27,910
PaintTalk: 17,032


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

blacktop said:


> All In!! :thumbsup:



What about the other 1114 points you have? :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

wasn't much this time but i'm all in


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

EthanB said:


> What about the other 1114 points you have? :whistling


You do this every year ! Ok I'm in for another 1114 points via ethan:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Special note: Do not include a comma when donating points.

As an example if you have 1,100 points, you should enter 1100 NOT 1,100 or it will just donate the point before the comma, which in this example would be ONE point.


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

Posting as Hope to monitor points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Hope just went over the 90,000 points mark! :clap:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Special note: Do not include a comma when donating points.
> 
> As an example if you have 1,100 points, you should enter 1100 NOT 1,100 or it will just donate the point before the comma, which in this example would be ONE point.


Great point


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Update: DIYChatroom has taken the lead back...

DIYChatroom: 93,040
ContractorTalk: 90,352
ElectricianTalk: 36,092
PaintTalk: 17,218


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Update: DIYChatroom has taken the lead back...
> 
> DIYChatroom: 93,040
> ContractorTalk: 90,352
> ...


I've got to post more! This is unacceptable.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

When I click on the highlighted "hope" in the op, it takes me to "record number of lvl" thread.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

TxElectrician said:


> When I click on the highlighted "hope" in the op, it takes me to "record number of lvl" thread.


I assume you are on a phone. Sometimes phones don't do well with forum links. If you scroll up to a post made by Hope you can find the profile there.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Update: DIYChatroom has taken the lead back...
> 
> DIYChatroom: 93,040
> ContractorTalk: 90,352
> ...


Oh hell no.

Apple sucks
Trex sucks, in fact all plastic wood sucks.
Trex steals technology
Paper tape is stupid, mesh tape rules
What are your thoughts on vehicle lettering
Helical head planers suck, straight blades are better
Mafell kicks festools ass
Ford sucks
Chevy sucks
Dodge sucks

Let'er rip boys, lets show those amateurs how real arguments get things done.:thumbup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

What Deckhead said :laughing::stupid::laughing:


----------



## Hope (Dec 22, 2014)

It's time for Hope to post again so that I can see points without going back through the pages. I think there was a new jump in points! 92,902


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What Deckhead said :laughing::stupid::laughing:


I actually dont have much of opinion on any of those things, all have their place. I'm still not in love with composite though. But hey, we could get a good argument going with 4 or 5 guys we'll be jacking up the totals quick:whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I would love to see Hope go over 100,000 before the weekend.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> Oh hell no.
> 
> Apple sucks
> Trex sucks, in fact all plastic wood sucks.
> ...


I thought we put the vehicle lettering thread to rest last week.

I could be wrong though


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> I thought we put the vehicle lettering thread to rest last week.
> 
> I could be wrong though


Can we start a new one? :clap:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Go check out the articles. You might find some good ideas there.
http://www.contractortalk.com/articles


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Cricket said:


> Go check out the articles. You might find some good ideas there.
> http://www.contractortalk.com/articles


But those are like real topics


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Cricket, how about some swag? Just doing what you asked... Reminding you :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Hey Cricket, how about some swag? Just doing what you asked... Reminding you :thumbsup:


Oh yes, that is a good idea. I need to put a giveaway together.

Maybe start one tomorrow?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Hey Cricket, how about some swag? Just doing what you asked... Reminding you :thumbsup:


Okay, the *swag giveaway* is posted. GO ENTER NOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

where? Link?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

.....
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/swag-giveaway-what-you-working-today-share-pictures-298121/


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I just donated...


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

all 58 points I had...


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

you guys need to ask more code questions...


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

or I need to just start posting random code sections somewhere.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

How many posts


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

can you make in a row


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

before the forum shuts you off?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

51carpenter said:


> Semper Fi!
> 
> How does this fundraiser work?


Go to the first post in this thread


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

You may have all my points for this endeavor!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Snobnd said:


> You may have all my points for this endeavor!


I can't just take your points, even with your permission. This is something that can only be done by you.



> *How do I donate points?*
> From the full site, you click on rewards". Then you click on "*donate*". The username you would donate to is: Hope


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Cricket said:


> Snobnd said:
> 
> 
> > You may have all my points for this endeavor!
> ...


Awesome I will do that


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk: 105,693
DIYChatroom: 93,664
ElectricianTalk: 38,236
PaintTalk: 17,618


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

That's awesome cricket


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk: 106,026
DIYChatroom: 93,664
ElectricianTalk: 39,092
PaintTalk: 17,618


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Cricket said:


> ContractorTalk: 106,026
> DIYChatroom: 93,664
> ElectricianTalk: 39,092
> PaintTalk: 17,618


There’s a whoop’n going on here. And all for a good cause. Thanks to those that make this possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

TxElectrician said:


> Any update?


I will do one shortly.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It's time for us to get serious with this...

ContractorTalk: 107,110
DIYChatroom: 93,664
ElectricianTalk: 39,192
PaintTalk: 17,922


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm doing the best I can. Been trying to earn points. Be giving them all again soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk: 107,110
DIYChatroom: 94,000
ElectricianTalk: 39,192
PaintTalk: 19,108


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Let's keep it up!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

TxElectrician said:


> Let's keep it up!


Keepin' it up here Boss! :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

a few more....


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Bump...



In case new guys don't know what points are for.:thumbsup:







Oh, and points.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Donated my 486 points, not much but glad to give them to a good cause. Will see if I get anymore by the deadline and donate those also.

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I would donate mine more often if you could do it from the app. Eventually I will get to a computer


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 108,916
DIYChatroom.com 97,544
ElectricianTalk.com 41,957
PaintTalk.com 19,444


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I just tossed what I had into the hat...Bumped it up 1,000 or so points.



Hope said:


> Rewards Points: 109,992


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Just sent my 2000. This is such a great thing the site does!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

All in! :thumbsup:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

All In as well! Thanks to those setting this up and doing all the background work.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice jump in points.

116,742


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It's time for us to come together and make this happen!

ContractorTalk: 117,815
DIYChatroom: 99,930
ElectricianTalk: 41,957
PaintTalk: 19,626


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

What's the final Date for point donations?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Frank Castle said:


> What's the final Date for point donations?


I will let you know when it gets closer.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I sent what I had, I guess I didn't have much to say since last year, only 310 points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Those numbers are starting to move now...

ContractorTalk: 119,083
DIYChatroom: 112,492
ElectricianTalk: 48,283
PaintTalk: 19,798

Current Total: 299,656


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The DIYs are runners up. ? That's sad!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Today's update...

ContractorTalk:119,197
DIYChatroom:112,784
ElectricianTalk:51,985
PaintTalk:20,522


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> The DIYs are runners up. ? That's sad!


They are quickly catching up.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a few to dump

"It is difficult to free fools from the chains they revere." - Voltaire

Hillary Lies Matter !!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just sent 3978

"It is difficult to free fools from the chains they revere." - Voltaire

Hillary Lies Matter !!!!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Rewards Points: 123,401


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

ContractorTalk:125,077
DIYChatroom:116,214
ElectricianTalk:87,757
PaintTalk:21,868


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Just donated my 1466...................


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I just did a little research here and this is what I came up with.

In 2015 the drive was closed out on 11/23.

On November 13th last year, there were 259,193 points in Hopes account.

We went on a posting spree in the last 10 days to get to 426,000 points (almost 167,000 points in 10 days).

We are currently at 351,000 points (as of yesterday).

To simply meet last year’s amount we need 75,000 points (38,000 posts).

If we post at last year’s rate for the last 10 days we’ll only hit 518,000 points – far short of the million we were hoping for… Ok I made that up, BUT…

It seems to me it is time to get on this!


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Posting here Boss!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> See, you get me. Who cares about kids when we're talking about a coffee mug that I'll lose within a couple weeks.
> 
> In actuality, I wanted to buy one.


You know I was just kidding.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> You know I was just kidding.


Of course. 

I was borderline hoping I could start an argument with you that we go on for about 3 pages only to find out in the end we pretty much agree. Win/win/win/win. 

Kids are happy, I get a mug, we remain respected adversaries of each other and DIY remain losers:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Speaking of which, let's get Irish in here to get people moving on the posting front.

Hey Irish, millennials are generally better workers then the back end of the baby boomers. Those guys pretty much just rode the coat tails of their older brothers and sisters:laughing:. Oh yeah, old vehicles arent nearly as good as the newer ones either.

(Get ready for some toys kids)


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Of course.
> 
> *I was borderline hoping I could start an argument with you that we go on for about 3 pages* only to find out in the end we pretty much agree. Win/win/win/win.
> 
> Kids are happy, I get a mug, we remain respected adversaries of each other and DIY remain losers:laughing:




Deckhead said:


> Speaking of which, let's get Irish in here to get people moving on the posting front.
> 
> Hey Irish, *millennials are generally better workers then the back end of the baby boomers. * Those guys pretty much just rode the coat tails of their older brothers and sisters:laughing:. Oh yeah, old vehicles arent nearly as good as the newer ones either.
> 
> (Get ready for some toys kids)


3 days.. harder worker... :w00t:

Rookie... :jester:

Like the ole' sayin' goes... Youth is wasted on the young... no staying power... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

KAP said:


> ​3 days.. harder worker... :w00t:
> 
> Rookie... :jester:
> 
> Like the ole' sayin' goes... Youth is wasted on the young... no staying power... :whistling :laughing:


I always thought I was gen x at 35 but was told I'm a millenial. Not sure now but I know it really gets Irish posting if you say anything positive about millenials and I know he'll donate the points:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fitting


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Fitting
> 
> https://youtu.be/KHPfgsTVTjA


It's a good song. Funny to boot. Win/win



Even with the win/win/win/win earlier with you, I'm still not tired of winning:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

8,694 dropped in the kitty.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dropped my 5000 and change....


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Check it out!

ContractorTalk:144,196
DIYChatroom:134,198
ElectricianTalk:98,376
PaintTalk:28,280


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Since my shirts are still holding up, and I have yet to wear the hat, I am gonna make the 5k dump also. So now there can be thousands of kids donning their CT apparel.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

That puts CT at 149,450 points! :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Now's my time. To push it past 150!

746 Drop.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

There we go! 

Rewards Points: 150,196


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Come on guys.....

cough them points up.....

you know if you want something you are just going to go buy it anyways....:whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We only have a few weeks left to gt this done folks.

*NOW IS THE TIME TO DONATE!* (If you choose to do so.)


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

960 more sent.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

It's time to make it happen!

ContractorTalk:156,702
DIYChatroom:146,958
ElectricianTalk:129,988
PaintTalk:33,430


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like I haven't been talking as much as Mike... :whistling: Oh well, the kids got what I have.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just donated another 654


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I missed that you had FIFM. Thanks. You probably said it better than I did – at least more honestly :laughing:


It was just his way of sayin'...




..._*KAPEX*_... :w00t:




...and... there off.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Just imagine...

You are a 6 year old little boy or little girl...
About this time of year, all your friends...everyone at school, starts the conversations about Christmas...about the toys, about Santa, about all the food and everything that comes with Christmas.

You see the decorations start to go up, the Christmas music, the carolers, the decorated trees...everyone getting in the mood...including you. All your friends are excited...including you.

For the next month, the level of excitement increases with each passing day. Everything you see and hear is about the one big day...Christmas.

Remember, you're only 6 years old and Santa Claus is still very real to you. He is that old fat guy in a red suit that delivers toys to all the boys and girls around the world. He is very real in your young mind.

The day finally gets close; it's Christmas Eve. It's time to go to bed so when you wake up, Santa will have done his magic...somehow made it into your house and put a present just for you under your Christmas tree. How are you supposed to sleep when you are filled with such anticipation...such excitement? Well, you have to...those are the rules someone told you.

Maybe you are lucky and you had both parents tuck you in and kiss you goodnight. Maybe you are not so lucky and only one parent or grandparent is there to see you off to sleep. It doesn't matter at this point...just details. What matters is that Santa Claus is coming to town and he's going to leave you a present....that's what matters.

Now imagine...
Morning finally comes. You wake up your brothers and sisters, if you have any...and all rush to the Christmas tree to see what Santa brought.

You don't see a lot of presents, but you'll hold out hope there is something with your name on it....just for you.

You open one. It's a box of cookies and it says "from Santa"....only they look an awful lot like the ones you just ate last night at Aunt Betty's house. The next one holds the joy you've been waiting for....you rip off the wrapping paper and it's a new pair of mittens. You have a few more to open but they also disappoint: underwear, more cookies and a few other things you really can't get excited about.

There was no cool Transformer...no baseball glove...no cuddly stuffed animal to become a new friend...no doll who has hair that grows....you got mittens and cookies.
​
After the disappointment sets in, the very next thought is....what do I tell my friends? You can already hear some of them laughing and playing outside. You go to the window and they are all playing with toys you've never seen before. You can't go out there to play...you just can't. 

You, at 6 years old, are left standing there...wondering...

What did you do to make Santa Claus so mad at you...that he only left you cookies and a pair of mittens? What?

Guys and gals....this scenario will play itself out many times throughout our country this Christmas...it always does. That's why the United States Marine Corps came up with this Toys For Tots idea...so that disappointment on Christmas morning wouldn't happen to as many kids. The program has grown over the years, meaning more and more kids are allowed the excitement of knowing Santa Claus brought something special, just for them. 

The last several years, we at CT have been a big part of bringing a smile to a child's face on Christmas morning. The points we have donated made sure that tears were replaced with smiles.

It's very simple. 
The points you get for making a post can be donated to Toy For Tots.
It doesn't cost you a thing. No one will bother you with emails or phone calls. The points you are rewarded are free. You didn't do a thing except make or reply to a post.

So, with Christmas (and Santa Claus) fast approaching, I'm asking everyone to make a donation of their points. You don't have to give all of them...you don't have to give any of them. 

But, if you do, I can guarantee you are going to make a whole bunch of kids very happy this Christmas morning.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> Just imagine...
> ....
> ...Thanks,
> 
> Rob


:sad:
Postin' til it hurts...
Givin' til it's gone Robie.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I asked before---Last day to donate for this year???????

Tom


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> I asked before---Last day to donate for this year???????
> 
> Tom


Tom she already answered.
Dec 5


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I asked before---Last day to donate for this year???????
> 
> Tom





Cricket said:


> The deadline will be December 5th.
> 
> If you choose to do so, please donate your points BEFORE that date!


Got it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Tom she already answered.
> Dec 5


Thanks--I did not read back a page. 

Tom


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> i asked before---last day to donate for this year???????
> 
> Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> Remember, you're only 6 years old and Santa Claus is still very real to you. He is that old fat guy in a red suit that delivers toys to all the boys and girls around the world. He is very real in your young mind.


Are you saying he’s not real? You just ruined it for me!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe those kids should be nice and not naughty. Then they would get stuff from Santa. Kids shmids, stay off my lawn with your crappy new mittens.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are you saying he’s not real? You just ruined it for me!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you do it on tapatalk, or can you? Can't have kids with crappy mittens.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are you saying he’s not real?!


.....:blink:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Last year Contractor Talk donated $3600 to Toys For Tots. That translates into 360,000 points.

This year, with only 10 days left to donate, we only have 171,080 points...not even half as many as last year.

That's a little disheartening.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> Last year Contractor Talk donated $3600 to Toys For Tots. That translates into 360,000 points.
> 
> This year, with only 10 days left to donate, we only have 171,080 points...not even half as many as last year.
> 
> That's a little disheartening.


Last year I my points had accumulated over the life of my account. This year was the year's worth of points.

I'm sure others as well.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> How do you do it on tapatalk, or can you? *Can't have kids with crappy mittens.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I didn't know mittens were considered toys... :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

174,614 as of this time.

Tough crowd this year....:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Pony up butt holes !! It's just a click of a button.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

blacktop said:


> Pony up butt holes !! It's just a click of a button.


No, it's dust off the laptop, wait a couple of minutes for CT to load, then click a button. But you are correct, it's not that hard and more than a noble cause.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> No, it's dust off the laptop, wait a couple of minutes for CT to load, then click a button. But you are correct, it's not that hard and more than a noble cause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Pull up ct on browser and request desktop. I don't use the Tapatalk except for pics. 

If this had happened in 2011 or 2012 I woulda had more points to donate.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

TxElectrician said:


> No, it's dust off the laptop, wait a couple of minutes for CT to load, then click a button. But you are correct, it's not that hard and more than a noble cause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You forgot fight past all the ads which want to hijack your browser 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Frank Castle said:


> Last year I my points had accumulated over the life of my account. This year was the year's worth of points.
> 
> I'm sure others as well.


Same here. I don't seem to be acquiring points very rapidly.

I'll drop mine off tonight.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

175,060

Only 7 days left....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just gave another 638


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Another 278...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

gave a few more.....


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

My measly drop of 122:sad:...every little bit counts.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

274


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

177,222...C'mon folks....the 5th of December is only 3 days away!


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Add my meager 272 to the pile.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Time is running out...

ContractorTalk.com 178,960
DIYChatroom.com 163,129
ElectricianTalk.com 132,136
PaintTalk.com 40,374


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Done!!!

Hurry up, gang. The kids need a Christmas to remember... and it costs us nothing to provide it. Donate today, before the deadline hits.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Not much but I'm all in.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Oooo look another 2 points :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Now it's 4 points!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Let's make it happen!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Now it's 4 points!


This could go on forever 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> This could go on forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


That would be a goog thing... Right? :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it going to end December 5 at 0000h or at 2359h ?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I was able to ring out another 278. Anyone with points please don't miss the deadline!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Pretty cool way to drop off toys and donations here in Akron.

http://www.ohio.com/business/goodyear-blimp-base-to-host-toys-for-tots-drive-this-year-1.728238


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

182,402


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Warren said:


> Pretty cool way to drop off toys and donations here in Akron.
> 
> http://www.ohio.com/business/goodyear-blimp-base-to-host-toys-for-tots-drive-this-year-1.728238


My grandpa retired from that Goodyear plant. My mom grew up in Medina and my cousin's still live in Wadsworth.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I fired over my 6k n change.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Only about 40something. Last I got until next year.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm getting ready to send my points on up to Hope.

The next time you see me....I'll be pointless.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

189,234


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

There’s a bunch of guys (and one gal) with lots of points. They either don’t know this drive exists or they’re hoping to retire on their points. I hope it’s not the later.

How do we let them know about this? The regulars here (all of you) could start a thread like:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/yo-contractors-everyone-one-aware-309217/

If a mod would correct my extra “One” in the title, that would be great.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Check out the DIYers!

DIYChatroom.com 192,758
ContractorTalk.com 189,312
ElectricianTalk.com 133,612
PaintTalk.com 45,062


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

What time tomorrow is the cut off? I don't have many points left, but want to send them on

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

TxElectrician said:


> What time tomorrow is the cut off? I don't have many points left, but want to send them on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I don't have the exact time yet. I will warn y'all when it is gonna happen though.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cricket said:


> Check out the DIYers!
> 
> DIYChatroom.com 192,758
> ContractorTalk.com 189,312
> ...


Just pushed 1900 in. That puts us back in striking distance...

Freaking amateurs.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are in the final hours of our 2016 Marine Toys For Tots Drive

DIYChatroom.com 201,497
ContractorTalk.com 191,286
ElectricianTalk.com 153,634
PaintTalk.com 45,066

If you plan to donate this year, NOW is the time to do it.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Donations are now closed for 2016.*

Any donations following this, will go to next year.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

DIYChatroom: 204,617
ContractorTalk: 191,692
ElectricianTalk: 153,634
PaintTalk: 45,090

Total Points: 595,033

2000 points = $20

Someone add that up for me, how much is our total (for all sites) donation?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Cricket said:


> DIYChatroom: 204,617
> ContractorTalk: 191,692
> ElectricianTalk: 153,634
> PaintTalk: 45,090
> ...


My calculator just said... Good job.

Damn smart phone is being a wise ass again.


----------

